# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Con gái đi du lịch một mình và những điều thú vị

## hangnt

*21% số cô gái đi vì yêu tự do, 15% vì muốn khám phá bản thân trong khi 17% lại vì ảnh hưởng từ phim ảnh.*


Theo ngoisao

----------

